# Improved artificial bee colony algorithm for vehicle routing problem with time window



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Improved artificial bee colony algorithm for vehicle routing problem with time windows
This paper investigates a well-known complex combinatorial problem known as the vehicle routing problem with time windows (VRPTW). Unlike the standard vehicle routing problem, each customer in the VRPTW is served within a given time constraint. This paper solves the VRPTW using an improved artificial bee colony (IABC) algorithm. The performance of this algorithm is improved by a local optimization based on a crossover operation and a scanning strategy. Finally, the effectiveness of the IABC is evaluated on some well-known benchmarks. The results demonstrate the power of IABC algorithm in solving the VRPTW.

http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0181275


----------

